# Easiest shawl pattern ever - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Which is why I've lost count of how many Truly Tasha's Shawls I've made:

http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/truly-tashas-shawl


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

sweet and simple, thank you for the link!!!!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Woe is me. I love this shawl but I have too many UFOs.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Something so simple is perfect to teach other first time shawl makers.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that looks so simple, another thing on my list to do :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you very much! Looks great!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i think its time that i start making a shawl - never made one...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you and :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which is why I've lost count of how many Truly Tasha's Shawls I've made:
> 
> http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/truly-tashas-shawl


Many thankx :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for the link


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've made many shawls but after watching the video I still did not get what she was doing. I will have to watch it again on my computer instead of my phone. I love the shawl she is making. It looks like a quick knit for gifts. Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

didough......thank you....I live this idea.....there will be some of these stuck in Christmas stockings this year for sure.....something I can manage in real time..
julie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ah ha, got it. Watched it on my lap top.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

didough said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHRVOiBS8ZI


This is a great video! Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you(again-you post links that are interesting to me)
This looks like the edging of the shawl I am going to be starting next- Gilver by Jo Kelly.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link Jessica


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for this link, also!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

